# Question about vehicle registration



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I have a question about my vehicles registration. The current plates are from North Carolina. The only place i have a house is here in Michoacan. I was just curious what will happen when i go to renew my vehicles permission if the plates and registration are out of date....do they even check that or just need a paper saying its mine? Is there any way to get a temporary registration while im in Laredo so the ****** cops dont pull me over every 5 minutes for expired plates? Also what are some good options for temporary insurance (3-10 days) Any help would be greatly appreciated before i start my visa renewal trip in march!
Thanks


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Vehicle registration*

I also have a vehicle that bears U.S. Plates, and the easy way to deal with it is to register it via whatever "out-of-state" rules that N.C. utilizes. I do believe that all the states have some method of absentee registration. Yes, if you take the vehicle into Texas, any alert peace officer will stop you, question you, and probably ticket you. You are also obligated here in Mexico to maintain whatever registration is displayed on the vehicle, though it might go unnoticed here more than in the states. Personally, I have never heard of a temporary permit, other than the paper tags known as dealer tags, but you would be hard pressed to find a dealer that would give you one.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> I also have a vehicle that bears U.S. Plates, and the easy way to deal with it is to register it via whatever "out-of-state" rules that N.C. utilizes. I do believe that all the states have some method of absentee registration. Yes, if you take the vehicle into Texas, any alert peace officer will stop you, question you, and probably ticket you. You are also obligated here in Mexico to maintain whatever registration is displayed on the vehicle, though it might go unnoticed here more than in the states. Personally, I have never heard of a temporary permit, other than the paper tags known as dealer tags, but you would be hard pressed to find a dealer that would give you one.


Many states have areas that require an inspection prior to registration. AND they don't do inspections 'on line' what a bummer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What do you mean by, 'renew your vehicle permission'? Once your vehicle is in Mexico on an 'importada temporal', it remains in Mexico legally as long as your INM documents remain current and the vehicle is registered and plated properly, somewhere.
You may not register it in a Mexican state.
If you drive out of Mexico, you must 'export' the vehicle and get a new 'sticker' and 'importada temporal' when you return. Since last June, that now requires a deposit of several hundred dollars, plus the import fee. Then, upon renewal of YOUR visa, you must notify Aduana, in DF, by letter and form, of your renewal, within 15 days. Otherwise, your deposit will be lost.
If that is your situation, and you drive in and out of Mexico but live in Mexico, as stated, you would be wise to take your car to the USA for disposal and purchase a replacement in Mexico, properly registered in Michoacan. Then, you can drive back and forth without paperwork or hassle.


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

From what i have seen of most states in the US, they require inspections, and a place of residence in that state. As i said my only place of living is here in Mexico, so i have no where to renew my vehicles plates and registration. I would be able to use a friends address from North Carolina that i worked with in the Army, but then i would still have the problem of the inspection and lets be honest, 11 hour drive to the border from Michoacan, im not going the rest of the way to North Carolina!

And RVGringo, what i meant by renew my vehicle permission, is the sticker permission, since for now im only working on the 180-day visa, every 180 days i go back to the border and renew both my visa and have to get a new permission sticker for my truck. And as for selling my truck and buying a Mexican vehicle, i dont exactly have the money to do that. Plus i love my truck!
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds like you may not have the income to qualify for the yearly visa ... but that is the cheapest option. Unless you are extremely poor there are ways to make it appear you have an income. Before Social Security kicked in for me I had no income so I just transferred funds from savings to checking online for three months. Also a bank balance to cover a year seems to work.

Another option is the Clay County South Dakota registration of your vehicle but not sure what they think of expired tabs. Lots of gringos do that here. Google "Clay County South Dakota registration"


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Vehicle registration*



pappabee said:


> Many states have areas that require an inspection prior to registration. AND they don't do inspections 'on line' what a bummer.


My home state, Alaska, has a required inspection prior to registration, but this is waived if the vehicle is not currently in state. I am aware of other states that allow similar waivers, though I do not know about NC. I can request the new tags be sent to my current address, wherever that may be, as long as my signature on the request for renewal is notarized. If the vehicle is titled in Raptor's name, and it must be if he has an import permit, I still maintain that the cleanest option is remote registration.


----------

